# Suns won Luis Scola auction on amnesty waivers



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Surprising. I like it. Of course, depending on how much. Sounds like this won't impede getting Mayo either. 





> David Aldridge ‏@daldridgetnt
> 
> Phoenix Suns are awarded ex-Rockets forward Luis Scola, per league sources. Houston used amnesty clause on Scola Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Suns have done work. I'm impressed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wouldn't be surprised if they improved their record from last year.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Gordon would have been a great fit. Dragic/Gordon/Beasley/Scola/Gortat with Morris and KButter off the bench.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pretty confident they'll land Mayo to replace Gordon.

Obviously its a step down, but still a solid fit in my eyes.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Porn Player said:


> Gordon would have been a great fit. Dragic/Gordon/Beasley/Scola/Gortat with Morris and KButter off the bench.


I'll still be really pleased if we can get Mayo.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^Same here.


3-yrs/$10M

Good shit.



> The Phoenix Suns continued an aggressive rebuild of their franchise Sunday when they submitted the highest bid for free agent forward Luis Scola and were awarded the rights to the 32-year-old forward, according to league sources.
> 
> Because of Scola’s contract with Houston, which had $10 million in unguaranteed money in the final year of the deal, the Suns had to submit a bid of at least $3.3 million per year for Scola, and commit $10 million over three years.


http://hangtime.blogs.nba.com/2012/07/15/suns-awarded-luis-scola/


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Suns really have been doing work, would be nice if they can top it all off by getting O.J Mayo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great get for Phoenix. Dragic and Scola reunited.

Add OJ and Beasley to Gortat and that's a very very solid starting 5.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

According to Gambo, suns did not make an offer to mayo during his visit. Mayo wants 8 mill per season which is about 2 mil more than I think he will end up getting. Suns want him to come down to be interested.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, not even Dallas will offer that shit. Other options are limited too in LA/CHI.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He also said Scola's contract breakdown is 4.1, 4.5 and 4.9 million over next 3 and only 440K is guaranteed in year 3.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone will pay Mayo around 8. All it takes is an amnesty.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Would be nice if we landed Mayo too. Glad to see our Front Office actually doing something instead of just talking about doing something. 

From everything I've read Mayo is basically here already. Seems like he's posturing now to try and get as much as he can out of us.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I guess 8 mil isnt bad.. We did give childress a ton of money.. Why cant we pay juice?


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Mayo for 8M? Seems a little more than he's worth but I can stomach that I supposed. Assuming, of course, that he still has some growth in him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

This will be a fun team to watch next year.


----------

